# Glas



## Doom112 (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute , bin seit kuzer Zeit auch stolzer Besitzer von PS.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, wie kann ich folgenden effekt wie im Bild im Anghang erstellen
Bekomme es selber nicht hin.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Xdreamer (11. Mai 2005)

Hoi

Guck dich mal bei Pixel2Life um da findest du genügend Tutorials wie du einen Glaseffekt erzeugen kannst :-]


----------



## Doom112 (11. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Denke das ich jetzt ein stück weiter bin danke


----------



## heikom35 (20. Dezember 2005)

Schade, dass die Tuts immer so kurzlebig sind


----------



## da_Dj (20. Dezember 2005)

Wie meinst du das? Wenn du auf genannte Seite gehst, links auf Adobe Photoshop und dann als Keyword "Aqua" eingibst, ist mehr als genug zu dem Thema zu finden ...


----------



## heikom35 (20. Dezember 2005)

Sorry... falsches Forum war das. DIe Seite ist super die Du nanntest


----------



## susi22 (20. Dezember 2005)

Xdreamer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoi
> 
> Guck dich mal bei Pixel2Life um da findest du genügend Tutorials wie du einen Glaseffekt erzeugen kannst :-]



Wow, solch eine umfangreiche Page mit sämtlichen Tuts "aller" Proggis, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ist echt super;-)


----------

